# Slom! The perfect bottle for pee



## abefroman (Dec 26, 2010)

Check out the slom:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50108908

It 1L, with a grolsh like top


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 26, 2010)

dear god its 3 bucks a bottle!!!! ***THUD*** go to the brew shop and buy some used Grolsh style. They cost us like .05 a bottle!!


Those ARE nice bottle but that 3 bucks will add up Uber Fast


----------



## cpfan (Dec 26, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> dear god its 3 bucks a bottle!!!! ***THUD*** go to the brew shop and buy some used Grolsh style. They cost us like .05 a bottle!!


I have never seen used Grolsch bottles for sale in an LHBS in Canada, or the 2 or 3 American ones that I have visited. Very few LHBS in Canada sell any used bottles. Having run an LHBS, part of the problem is finding a steady source of used bottles, and decent boxes for them. In BC, the bottle return depots were not allowed to sell their bottles. Not many stores will sell stuff for no profit (5 cents minus costs = a loss).

Perhaps you can tell us which store(s) you have seen them in.

Steve


----------



## abefroman (Dec 26, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> dear god its 3 bucks a bottle!!!! ***THUD*** go to the brew shop and buy some used Grolsh style. They cost us like .05 a bottle!!
> 
> 
> Those ARE nice bottle but that 3 bucks will add up Uber Fast



Same here, where can I get the ones for 5 cents? And are they clear?


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 26, 2010)

They are green not clear. We do not like clear bottles.... And we just pop into Beer stores and pay them the return bottle fee and grab what they have. 

Most of ours have been Free from local airmen who drink the stuff. We just have to go pick up the empties. 

our LHBS does sell them by the case. I wanna say 12 bottles in the case for 15 bucks or so .80 a bottle... its been over a year since i picked any up. These airmen keep us supplied LOL!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2010)

The bottle size looks about right for a good pee, but the neck and opening look a bit small to aim into!

OK, I'm heading into the corner......................... (gotta try me one of them bottles out cause I've really gotta go)...........


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2010)

grapeman said:


> The bottle size looks about right for a good pee, but the neck and opening look a bit small to aim into!
> 
> OK, I'm heading into the corner......................... (gotta try me one of them bottles out cause I've really gotta go)...........



it's your birthday, you can do or say whatever you want!


----------



## cpfan (Dec 26, 2010)

grapeman said:


> The bottle size looks about right for a good pee, but the neck and opening look a bit small to aim into!
> 
> OK, I'm heading into the corner......................... (gotta try me one of them bottles out cause I've really gotta go)...........


Don't forget your funnel!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 27, 2010)

This thread seams to have gone to the dark side...... but if the bottle is that small, move closer to the wall.


----------

